# How to help someone identify a plant.



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I was having a look around a social media site today and found someone wanting a plant identified. The picture was pretty poor and from quite a distance. I asked for another photo and a bit more detail. By the time I posted my reply there were 20 or so comments, everyone of them stated they were right, everyone was different and not one of them was correct (although a few were close). I knew which genus the plant belonged to but couldn't pick the species. A few of the commentors were downright rude and as usually happens it descended into a s%#t fight. I'll give advice when asked but I just don't do the arguing thing so I just moved on. Got me thinking though. I've had people ask me to ID plants with as little information as "It has pinky-purple flowers and green leaves" and yep they were serious. I don't think I've ever failed to ID a plant when given enough information but I'm not THAT good, lol. (If I don't know what it is right away I see it as a learning opportunity and will go hunting for more information). 

Very rarely do I get enough information to GUARANTEE my ID is correct first off, I usually have to ask for more. This isn't because I have limited plant knowledge, just the opposite, from blurry pics I can pick out a few identifying markers that may fit dozens of plants I know. I need to know specific details. I prefer to be able to see a plant IRL to be absolutely sure, smell, feel and taste (where applicable) are important.:flower:

If you're going to ask someone to ID a plant for you make it as easy as possible for them. Here's a bit of a guide to information needed to get a more accurate ID.

Pictures should be in focus.
The overall structure of the plant (side view and top view would be good).
Close up of bud, flower and fruiting body (seed head or fruit). 
Leaf shape at the base of the plant and on the flowering stems.
Close up of stems, hair patterns and stem shape are good ID markers.
Break a stem and take a pic of the sap colour.
At least one pic with something to reference size (ruler would be good but any common item is fine).
Back of leaves (I need to know texture, colour and vein pattern).
Where is it growing? (wet/dry, sun/shade, fertile or poor soil).
If possible a pic of roots. 
Any other relevant plant structures, tendrils in climbing plants, bark of trees or shrubs etc.

If someone IDs a plant for you, try to get a botanical name as well as the common name. Common names vary too much from place to place and generation to generation.


----------



## Crrrock (Sep 29, 2011)

I always found Botanical names to be a pain in the arse, until I realised that "Grandmas Lilly" was for your grandma in your country, not my grandma in Oz. And from what I recall, my grandma didn't really have lillies. I now understand the importance of botanical names, now that I'm moving to be as self sufficient as possible, and the wrong plant ID might just kill me. I'm still very wary of wild mushrooms  Mike, in Oz.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm going to bring this one up again guys. If someone is going to eat or use a plant you've ID'd medicinally please be absolutely sure you're right. If you can not give them a genus and species name you probably shouldn't be giving them a firm ID. Nothing wrong with giving them a lead that might help them out. If you only have a common name that's not sufficient.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, Wellrounded. I will be taking your post to heart. Been working on trying to identify all the plants on our property, particularly our woods, but still have a long way to go...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I still use common names most of the time, they sound nicer and have some sentimental attachment, but in terms of identifying plants they can be frustrating and dangerous.
One point I would add as well is that some plants (and fungi) are nearly impossible to identify at certain points in their life cycle. So when someone can't identify a particular seedling it may not be a lack of knowledge, just a lack of reliable identifying characteristics.


----------

